# Massachusetts?



## stratosphere (Mar 12, 2011)

Is there anyone interested in getting together in Massachusetts? I live in the North Shore.

I'd really like to connect with other SASers.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm around boston a few days a week. I think there's also a meet-up group that meets in boston.

FYI you can get free therapy and $150 for participating in a SA study at BU. Harvard is also doing a study. Let me know if you want information about them.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm hanging out in the North Shore this week. I was just thinking today how I've been spending too much time alone lately, and wish to be more social. Let me know.



wxolue said:


> you can get free therapy and $150 for participating in a SA study at BU. Harvard is also doing a study. Let me know if you want information about them.


I'm interested in studies like these ^


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd be down. I leave MA on June 16th to work, but anytime before then works.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm south of Boston.


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

I live in Quincy. More than willing to meet some peeps.


----------



## somehowplease (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm just north of Boston. Meeting up would be nice. Also, please send me info about studies and regular meetings.


----------



## johnstamos (Sep 9, 2010)

i live on the other side of the state, like 2 hours from boston


----------

